# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  The Mind Portal as a Powerful Dream Map!

## Jozen-Bo

Hello,

I would like to present some work of mine that I call the Mind Portal. What is the Mind Portal? I will post a picture before answering. 


(click on thumbnail to enlarge)

The Mind Portal is essentially a one-year time map calendar graph on a single sheet configured into a spiral attractor that can be used in many different ways. If it is used to gather information about ones self, then it is being used as a Mind Portal. This includes means such as keeping tracking of the days, which makes it a Day Map Mind Portal; keeping track of the dreams, which makes is a Dream Map Mind Portal; or keeping track of other personal information. It can also be used for other purposes. Here, we will focus on using it as a Dream Map.

I intend to use 3 codes eventually; at the moment I am using two. I began by configuring a code by which I can review how my time occurred as I participated in it. This I called the Day Map. The picture above shows the size of this map, which is about 3 feet in circumference, providing space enough to place information into. Each unit represents one day, like on a normal calendar. In this approach, the concentric lines emanating from the center are the Dream Lines. Here, I use a coded system to write down my dreams, which works to help me remember them and see where they are occurring in relation with the days activity as these patterns unfold in time. In between the dream lines I place the days information.

I recently began a new approach, one that I have been keeping in mind for several years now. It is the Dream Map. In this approach each unit is a night where dreaming takes place. I can then see the sequences and patterns of my dreaming, which helps me to get in touch with my subconscious. The code for this is really easy; there is none. I simply draw a little picture in representing a scene from the dream I had, or if I can; several little pictures to represent different parts of the dream. I have found that by doing this and later looking at the pictures, I can instantly recall the dream I had at that time. It works.


By jozenbo at 2008-01-22
(A blank Time Map, which can be used however one so desires and sees fit) 

How well does it work? I have not tested this for over a year yet, so I cant say exactly. I am thus far about 50 days into the map. I can testify to my experience for 50 days. I have found that when I start to track the dreams in consistently, I begin to dream every single night. The act brings the dreaming focus to my minds attention, and makes dreaming almost 100% likely to occur. In fact, when I was tracking I found that there was not a single night that I didnt forget my dream, and that I was conscious and aware each night while keeping track. I then stopped for about 2 weeks and noted that then I stopped dreaming so consistently. I am now resuming my dreaming tracks. I am using a 3-foot circumference map for the Dream Map, just as I do for the Day Map. The very act of writing the dream into a picture brings the memory of the dream into the minds focus, putting the person in more touch with their dreaming mind.

I suspect that this can be used to go very far into the dreaming process. If mixed with various exercises (I have learned many) I suspect it could be a useful aid in gaining dream mastery, and it could also be very useful for seeing connections in the dreaming process, as patterns show up and as certain dreams tend to reoccur. I havent taken a picture of the full sized dream map I am in the middle of tracking in, but I will soon do this and share it as an example of what a real dream map looks like. For now, I prepared an example of a dream map about 3 or 4 years ago, it is much smaller, yet these simple little pictures alone can cause me to remember dreams instantly, as I mixed some pictures from real dreams I had in with made up ones. I later noted that even though these symbols are very simple, when I look at the real ones I can instantly recall the dream they represent.  


By jozenbo at 2008-03-27
(this is an example of a dream map I made a few years ago, by now I am working on a real map that is full sized, as this one was only a normal page size, and it still provided enough space to track, the full sized one is much bigger)


Now we come to one of the other interesting aspects of this map. It can be spun! Doing this turns the Dream Map (which is a spiral) into a optical tunnel that communicates the dreams and bridges the subconscious with the conscious. I have yet to spin a Dream Map, but if it works the same way as that of spinning a Day Map (which I have spun many times now), then it should amplify the results of what the map focuses on, in this case Dreams! I suspect that this could provide a powerful means to not only mapping out the dream patterns as our minds make them, but to mapping out the process of mastering dreams itself; though this would also have to include dreaming exercises, which the map and its spinning should amplify TREMENDOUSLY. 

I am very busy, life isnt always a day at the beach; I juggle time all the time. This isnt going to stop me from catching up on my dream map, which is currently 2 weeks behind. When I was tracking, I was dreaming every single night. When I stopped tracking, I noticed that at least 10 days passed by without a single dream. Now it is time to get back on track with this dream map, dreaming is VERY IMPORTANT. It helps me to understand myself, to get in touch with the deeper parts of my consciousness, and to know where those hidden motives are, buried in the emotional ocean of my consciousness. Knowing about them helps me to not be controlled by them, and to live more peacefully with my self and with others. In my opinion, dreaming itself is a very important part of the Enlightenment waking up process, without mastering dreams; one is not fully there yet.


I will now share a link where this map can be downloaded for free, as I am sincere in my effort to help others to achieve a better understanding of self, as for one is for all. When even a single person can reach a better state of mind, then so is everyone else affected. Your successes reach into the collective mind of life, making everyone else better off. I hope many people get the most they can out of this. Also, in this link there is a Manual I wrote in two parts free for the downloading, it explains a lot about the Mind Portal, focusing on its overall different uses, which includes Dream Mapping. The 36x38 files are for American printing standards (for full sized prints), and the A0 are for European printing standards. Please feel free to download these free files and have fun mapping out your dreams. Thank You!

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=4...9217640d402c70
(Link to free Map downloads)


Sincerely,
Jozen-Bo
 :poof:

----------


## Exhalent

This is just interesting enough to work. I am considering using this.

----------


## ChaybaChayba

Very interesting, where do I find more info about this?
And why does it need to spin?

This reminds me of the art of memory of Giordani Bruno.. he claimed you could reach enlightment through the art of memory.






> The two most famous users of the art of memory were Giulio Camillo and Giordano Bruno. Bruno wrote a book on the subject and advised that the “images [that were chosen] must be lively, active, striking, charged with emotional effects so that they may pass through the door of the storehouse of memory”. Intriguingly, Bruno proposed the zodiac tool, rather than the theatre/palace tool. He created an elaborate method, which was based on the combination of the concentric circles of Ramon Lull, and filled these with the images representing all the knowledge of the world. Bruno – and his peers – believed that these “spinning discs of the mind” would allow the mind to reach the intelligible world beyond appearances, and thus enable one to powerfully influence events in the real world – magic: they were mind machines that would somehow send the mind spinning so fast that it would move into another dimension.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Brilliant.  I love the layout.  The spiral makes sense.  It shows the progression in order, but also collapsing into itself.  I can see how this could cause some interesting patterns to become more obvious.  I've got an oversize printer, so I think I'll print this out and give it a try.  

Thanks for sharing all your work in this  :smiley:

----------


## bolognese

This seems really interesting. I'll download and see what I can do.
Thanks a lot!

*EDIT:* I have been reading other forums where you've posted this. 





> As to the Mind Portal...I haven't spun it in the last 3 monthes, and there was another 9 month gap as well. Tonight I am going to resume by putting the year of 2005-2006 on a wheel and spinning it. I will then patiently catch myself up to the current. Then things get real exciting!!!!



So you are saying that this "mind portal" works as a diary where you revive all your old memories by spinning it?

I'll catch up with your instructions and come back with more questions soon. I'm all hyped up now!
Thanks a lot, again.

----------


## psychology student

Interesting....

----------


## Jozen-Bo

> This is just interesting enough to work. I am considering using this.



Thank you! Should you decide to use this you'll find that it is a lot of fun. Also, there are no rules really; other then the rules we provide or follow as we set them up for ourself. One of the nice things about the dream code, is that it takes very little time to work with, it doesn't need to be planned out like the day code, and tracking takes only 3-5 minutes (if not less). 





> Very interesting, where do I find more info about this?
> And why does it need to spin?
> 
> This reminds me of the art of memory of Giordani Bruno.. he claimed you could reach enlightment through the art of memory.



Thank You! If you want to find out more about this, simply type in the Mind Portal under Google. After what I have experienced personally I am trying me best to share what I can. There are many places I have posted, most of them focusing on the day code, which can get very complicated and very heavy....deep. It is literally a trip in every sense of the word. Here I would like to stay focused on the dream mapping use of the Mind Portal, as I have been aware for a long time now that this is very much worth investigating. It simply feels so. 

I do plan on stopping at one point, and going no further; as this takes a lot of time and energy to move about in digital space land and encounter so many different communities. Not all of them are so friendly, and there is fear and misunderstanding regarding the Mind Portal when used as a day tracker. Its very soothing to come here and focus on dreams, which aren't so confusion to discuss considering that the dream code is no code. 

Beyond what I have provided, there is no where on the planet where you can find more information about this, believe me when I say I have looked. I have looked. There are no records, no files, no studies, nothing. Its new, its a discovery, and its an adventure. We who use this time map for mapping out dreams or days or other personal informations are pioneers, delving into an area no one has ever gone before. I was excited when I first began to see the potentials of this map I unveiled, and as I worked with it more, I found that I am more excited now then when I first began. It keeps getting more exciting, especially every time I have a break through experience and perceive things that we are told we should not be able to perceive.   

It doesn't NEED to spin, doing so amplifies its affects and produces other affects. Everything in the Universe spins, all particles, planets, stars, black holes, even human thoughts and electric currents, whirlpools, and all other things. Spinning is a essential feature of reality, it spins out of nothing to make itself real. Also, spirals are an essential geometric shape of ALL LIFE, no one can find a single form of life that is divorced of spirals, its in DNA, its in the particles, its in the stars (as they burn out...this graphs out an attractor, which is a spiral), and all other things that exist within time...time itself is spiral. 

I didn't have a wheel for the first year I tracked, and towards the end of the year I had an experience that has forever changed my life. I entered another reality that was neither a dream nor awake. It was somewhere in the middle. I have had lucid dreams before, and this in many ways like that, though it was more real then anything I ever remember. When I compare it to being awake, waking reality is a blurry fuzzy place in comparison. When I compare it to the most lucid dreams I have had, it was more substantial then any of them. This came about from using the day code for almost a year, which requires one to observe with care their own activities, habits, and living patterns (it also includes a dream code- that operates on a coded structure). 

Spinning this map produces powerful affects on the consciousness. Why? Why does everything spin? Why is our DNA and all life fundamentally built on attraction and spiral shapes? Its universal, spinning is accessing nature's geometry and actively engaging in its process. It speeds things up. You don't have to spin, but if you do you will find that these words hold true. I am very excited myself about spinning the Dream Map, which I have yet to do. If this works the way I see it working, then I will be able to master my dreams. Already, for the last 5 years I haven't had a single nightmare, and if I do have conflicts in my dreams, I am never defeated, nor am I ever afraid. Is this symbolic of something?

Regarding Giordani Bruno, I 100&#37; agree with him based on my own life experiences. Without mastering our memory, how can we ever possibly be Enlightened? I will try to expose this be exaggerating a little; imagine if you can't remember what you did 1 minute ago...does this help? The Mind Portal is a Memory device, mapping out the Dreams and the Days is a process of exercising the Memory; from my own experiences doing this I have found that the memories that come are incredible, varied, multi-leveled, and so many. I even remember things that haven't happened yet at times (or at least it feels like this), and I am having more and more deja-vu each day.





> Brilliant.  I love the layout.  The spiral makes sense.  It shows the progression in order, but also collapsing into itself.  I can see how this could cause some interesting patterns to become more obvious.  I've got an oversize printer, so I think I'll print this out and give it a try.  
> 
> Thanks for sharing all your work in this



You got an over-sized printer!?! You are so lucky, they aren't cheap. I want to get one myself, but it will have to wait. There are so many things I would like to configure and experiment with, but every time I go to the print shop I have to fork out 4-5 Euro, so I am more careful about this. Feel free to give full sized copies to friends if you want. To me, the most important thing is to use this to benefit humanity; it is my earnest desire to do this, as when I look around at this world I see so much needless suffering it is clearly that our planet is suffering from a lack of conscious development. The Mind Portal is a serious and genuine attempt to help remedy this. I AM VERY HAPPY FOR YOU!!!





> This seems really interesting. I'll download and see what I can do.
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> *EDIT:* I have been reading other forums where you've posted this. 
> 
> So you are saying that this "mind portal" works as a diary where you revive all your old memories by spinning it?
> 
> I'll catch up with your instructions and come back with more questions soon. I'm all hyped up now!
> Thanks a lot, again.



Thank You! I am glad that you are gathering what there is, I sincerely hope that one day the world will have a more succinct and clear understanding about this. I am doing what I can, and if my 'math' is correct, its a matter of time before this happens. 

Yes, I am indeed saying that the Mind Portal is a diary where old memories are revived, and even relived in a way that is difficult to explain. There are times when I can feel, hear, see, smell, and re-experience well over several thousand things all at once, as someone says something and it stays, as if the time it happened is eternal and still with me. This experience comes and goes on a wave-like function, if I where to graph out it from its peak to its low. When I consider how much impact the Day Map has had, I get even more excited about the implications of using the Dream Map! Speaking of, I am going to go now and start catching up those dreams, I want to actively engage and enter my dreaming mind as I did just recently...and see where this takes me!






> Interesting....



Thank You! If you follow up on this, it will get more and more interesting as you find out more about it, not merely by my words, but most importantly by your own direct experience as you venture forth. By the way, are you really a psychology student? I love psychology, I studied on my own and took a few courses back in college, but earned a degree in the field of Architecture. If I could, I'd like to study psychology and earn a living doing this, as at the moment the Human Mind and Consciousness are very rewarding pursuits for me personally. If you are a student of such...how lucky you are!

----------


## ChaybaChayba

It's a great invention imo, and I really see why this should work. I'm sure going to use it, both for dreams and daily life.. do you need to have a full mind portal  before you can spin/use it? 

I read your posts on other forums too... I didn't read them all yet, but I'm in progress, you say a lot of interesting things. You're a v good teacher ^^ 

My main question I'd like to know is, what is the most amazing unbelievable thing you have achieved, or think you might possibly achieve  in the future using this mind portal? Next to seeing energy, which is already pretty amazing, but how far can you go you think? What are the highest future possibilites you have seen?

----------


## bolognese

The Day Map seems to be really complex, but oh so wonderful. Right now I'm trying my best to create a new, personal, day code and find somewhere to print the Mind Portal/Dharma flower.
Because I think I need to improve my _real memory_ before being able to fully recall dreams. And I've always been trying to keep a diary to understand my thoughts and feelings, and remember my life - but there are just to many hard things to explain (because of the inadequate language/words).

So I'll first try to get a better grip of the day map (conscious life) and after that start with my dream map (unconcious life).

I read that your wife was/is pregnant, congratulations! So my following question to this would be if you could, for example, teach your personal day code to your son/daughter when he/she is older to the extent where he/she could experience your memories, and sensations, by looking at a spinning "dharma flower" ?
I guess it should be possible, if I understand everything right. And it gives me the chills....  :smiley: 

As for the dream map; there is no specific code needed? Or is it just that your memory is so good that you recall your dreams just by knowing when it happened (and just a little help from the picture/symbol)?

That's it for now. I'm going to sleep soon. So... good night (and good morning)!

----------


## Jozen-Bo

> It's a great invention imo, and I really see why this should work. I'm sure going to use it, both for dreams and daily life.. do you need to have a full mind portal  before you can spin/use it?



No. Patterns of color combinations and geometric combinations can be arranged to produce and stimulate certain affects as well as to train the eyes in different ways. Red, for example; raises the pulse slightly while blue slows it down. There are many mandalas that exist, these as well can be spun and investigated. 

While some of these will produce more specific results than others, none of them are functioning the same as a time map itself, which draws upon the memories and even plays into the generating of dimensions within the memory as these events flash back through the mind. If you have 1 day of time mapped out, it provides a beginning point for the mind portal to operate on. As the days add up, the amount of memory flash back picks up, more symbols on more days represent a longer span of time. 

I also developed month calendars, they roughly cover the range of one moon cycle. They offer more space to write information into, but the span of time focus is much less. The full year calendar is jogging the mind through 1 full cycle of rotation of Sun and Earth. When it is filled out and completed it has reached its limits of time focus. One of the differences between these two is that the moon cycled map provides more space for detail and is more precise in a shorter phase of time; while the larger year map provides less precision to the day; it provides more precision to the patterns between moon cycles as well providing more accuracy about the larger patterns produced from smaller ones.  







> I read your posts on other forums too... I didn't read them all yet, but I'm in progress, you say a lot of interesting things. You're a v good teacher ^^ 
> 
> My main question I'd like to know is, what is the most amazing unbelievable thing you have achieved, or think you might possibly achieve  in the future using this mind portal? Next to seeing energy, which is already pretty amazing, but how far can you go you think? What are the highest future possibilites you have seen?



The most amazingly unbelievable thing I have achieved???...

The most amazing unbelievable thing I have achieved I would say are to to be found in 3 experiences I have had at least (there are more, but these 3 are by far the most amazing). The 1st was entering some reality that was more real then anything I have ever seen before, the amount of clarity there created a shock due to its contrast. While in this place I encountered what for sensational experience was another multidimensional life form. I then saw myself for a second fly right into me. I saw this very clearly; there is off course more to this then I can describe so briefly.

The second most unbelievably amazing thing is connecting with and communicating with stars, planets, and other living things mistakenly considered dead and dumb. I feel and communicate with the Sun, and at times I feel it shining within me, at other times I am shining in it. I am becoming centered, which synchronizes my awareness to the center of these places. 

In the center of the Sun or Earth, for example, there are tremendous pulsations of electrical currents producing many more patterns then those of a human brain, this is thinking at incredible rates. This second of the most unbelievable is how reality opens up inside of me and outside of me, as I begin to see both ways what there actually is. 

At first I saw the higher dimensions, sometimes in a more direct way then others, the clarity coming and going in waves. I noted how they branch and curve themselves back into Infinity, finding and seeing 13 in total. Then as time went on these clarity waves increased in frequency. I wrote when I first introduced this to the Internet that this synchronizes one to stars, this statement was already drawing upon the second most unbelievable experience I have had, one that increases steadily.   

The 3rd was a surge of Divine Presence. I heard directly the voice of Kali. It was the most intense experience I've ever had. I can't think of anything on Earth that could ever come close to producing such a sound. It had this overtone, the kind you'd hear when several people sing the same words, only this had no end. It was hearing an Infinite amount of voices all say one word, and this one word containing every other word within its fold. The vibrations pulsing through my body at this time are hard to describe, like highly excited matter waves. 

After this, all the colors in my vision appeared very pale and grayish for almost 2 weeks. I could make them out if I focused, but otherwise they where gray. I didn't hear sound the same either, it seemed distant and silent. The vibrations of those sounds are still settling inwards and outwards into the vortex sinking points within the equilibrium flux of attractive matter.  

As to what I see being the most amazing thing one can achieve using this; personally I think this could reveal our potentials to us, it may be that it reveals the means to break the cycles of reincarnation. The greatest achievement would be finding the Absolute Reality and severing ones self from the map, because the patterns are all Realized. If you consider what this means, you'll know what One becomes if this happens. I don't think it will be easy to get this far, but I see the possibility and potential for it to happen. 

The highest future possibility is absolute freedom. The complete map of Absolute Reality would be found in the Mind (this would be Flawless Enlightenment), thus the paper calendar and spinning devices would no longer be needed. If one is absolutely free, they can go anywhere and be anything. Formless and without desire it has been called. This is basically getting to the end of it, as one passes through the endless doors and finds access to any reality instantly. 


Though I see the potential for this, I am not kidding myself around about the difficulty of getting there. Funny thing is that this difficulty is a product of my mind, if I change the angle of perception not only should this be easy, it should be light. Changing the angles of perception to perceive more then before has been one of the benefits I've had by using the portal map.


To put it metaphorically; consciousness, a drop of water; turns into the ocean.  



This is, off course, the most amazing unbelievable thing I can think of that might be a possibility, it is a potential.  






> The Day Map seems to be really complex, but oh so wonderful. Right now I'm trying my best to create a new, personal, day code and find somewhere to print the Mind Portal/Dharma flower.
> Because I think I need to improve my _real memory_ before being able to fully recall dreams. And I've always been trying to keep a diary to understand my thoughts and feelings, and remember my life - but there are just to many hard things to explain (because of the inadequate language/words).
> 
> So I'll first try to get a better grip of the day map (conscious life) and after that start with my dream map (unconcious life).



I approached this the same way, beginning with a day code. On it I provided space for tracking when I dreamed, and used symbols to display what type of dream it was. 

The day code appears to be complex even when its basic structure is fairly simply. By using and combining for example 10 groups of 10 representation symbols the matrix net of possible combinations can easily become 10,000,000,000. If you approach the assembly of the code by combining a few basic structures, huge systems of identification can be produced which are easy to work with.  






> I read that your wife was/is pregnant, congratulations! So my following question to this would be if you could, for example, teach your personal day code to your son/daughter when he/she is older to the extent where he/she could experience your memories, and sensations, by looking at a spinning "dharma flower" ?
> I guess it should be possible, if I understand everything right. And it gives me the chills....



When I consider the ways it may be done, yes it seems very likely that it could be done. Having familiarity with the key would help considerably. Though, before the clear visual images would ever begin to appear, there would be many unclear images. It wouldn't happen over night if it did. I haven't taught anyone my personal day code, the key remains an incomplete part of the process. The means by which the symbols are assembled hasn't been written down, I simply don't need to. 

If the kid where to learn of codes, it would begin by learning about its own code. I might question it to find its own code, but I wouldn't give the answers. Nor would I make the shapes or place their positions. Eventually, the kid might start making codes I couldn't understand as it gets older and decides to encrypt the key. Having the ability to focus at such an early age, the kid could develop very quickly. 





> As for the dream map; there is no specific code needed? Or is it just that your memory is so good that you recall your dreams just by knowing when it happened (and just a little help from the picture/symbol)?
> 
> That's it for now. I'm going to sleep soon. So... good night (and good morning)!



Yeah, the dream map is easy to make. Draw a little picture of the most impressionable part of the dream. When you look at the picture, your mind is more likely to recall the dream. Perhaps my working with a structured code has helped a little, though I find that as I write in the picture if I focus on how the dream felt and write with this feel, then the dream comes back much quicker when I look at the symbol later. The very act of writing the dream picture down re-enforces the memory of it. Seeing it over and over does so further.

----------


## Daniel the Dreamer

Eh, these are kinda newby-questions but:

When you start drawing symbols, you start from the center correct?

Does it matter which way you spin it?

When spinning, do you look at the dot in the center, or the whole thing?

----------


## Jozen-Bo

> Eh, these are kinda newby-questions but:
> 
> When you start drawing symbols, you start from the center correct?



That is correct. This is symbolic of growth, development, and maturing. It also provides less space, the beginning of a new year (beginning where ever you want it to on the undated calendar) does not provide as much space for the code, I limit what begins there. Beginnings aren't usually clear and having less space makes this even more clear. As time goes on, the day spaces provide enough space for a full code, as the code becomes more precise by adding on new bits of information in the new space gained. Towards the end, there is a lot of space, this is when the work is closing, when things become much more clear, having more space brings more awareness to this process. 





> Does it matter which way you spin it?



Yes. There are two basic single spiral maps, one to the left and its mirror image to the right. I have provided both. If you spin so that the spiral is collapsing, then this charges your mind with Yang energy, which is active and condensed. This also draws the focus towards the middle, and brings one's mind focused inwards. It also produces the feeling of going backwards. Doing this with affect you inner senses more then your outer. 

Spinning so that the spiral is expanding outwards charges the mind with Yin energy, which is passive and expanded. This draws the focus to the peripheral, away from the center, one's mind becomes more focused outwards. This produces the feeling of going forward in a tunnel. This direction will affect the outer senses more then the inner.

Its important to balance these two spins if observing this over a period of time in spin, or the mind may become imbalanced at its core depth, which wouldn't be fun. There are different ways to mix it up, what I do is spin one way then the other. This helps to keeps the energy balanced. Its good to keep in mind that much of what is happening is happening far beneath the surface, you won't see it at first, you'll feel it.  





> When spinning, do you look at the dot in the center, or the whole thing?



My eyes go through phases. They shift focus many times throughout the spinning. At times I look at the whole thing, the seal around the grid will appear to go counter-clock wise to the spin and then rock back clock-wise, then rock back to counter-clock wise. It has a lot of impact of the frontal lobes of the brain when you see this, you can feel it actively engaging that part of the body. When I focus on the center, this moves the sensations in the brain to the central ventricle, you can feel blood moving through the hypothalamus and pineal glands as you pick up spin (over many days). 

Sometimes I focus on a single day and try to keep my eyes focused on it, or view rows as they pass by, or try to follow the path of days as they are pushed out by the spiral, or following the lines as they weave about and connect in different ways along the map. At times is looks different then others, it doesn't always do the same thing. It gets more optically holographic over time, reaching such activity levels that I myself cannot estimate. 

I haven't managed to in all this time spin a finished mind map more then 23 days in a row. Spinning really amps perception, it would take more time to fully describe it. At first it seems like nothing or very little is happening, then you start to notice and feel and experience differently. Then it hits hard and fast out of nowhere and your seeing more reality then before and this is both exciting and challenging. It strains the mind to be aware of so much all at once so vividly and clearly. 

So I did what I had to, I stopped for a bit. I didn't have a code to keep my focus stabilized, I was finishing the 2nd revolution of the 1st code. Having a code helps one to stabilize their focus, and being able to stay focused is a must to develop if treading into your own mind. Once you finish a code, this information settles into your mind and forms an inner fortress of operation. Having a code helps to keep your mind stabilized, and makes it easier to manage many different things all at once. If you use a code, this will eventually become much more clear what it is really doing and why. 

By the way, I was born in Oregon and grew up there, how are things going there?

----------


## Daniel the Dreamer

> By the way, I was born in Oregon and grew up there, how are things going there?



Things seem to be pretty fine. It's pretty peaceful... Nothing really big has happened (well nothing that I've heard of).

----------


## bolognese

6 days working with the Mind Portal now! Eleven days in overall.

Since the blanks in the beginning weeks are too small I focus on (for now) the weather, my feelings and the social contact. Also I add a small Lucid Dream symbol on the nights I was lucid.
But I can already see how good of a tool this is in many kind of ways. And I'm looking forward to spin it. When is a good time to spin it the first time; after the first month, or could it be before?
And is there an easy way to build a good "spinner"?

Thanks

----------


## Schmaven

What kind of code do you mean?  As in the order you fill out the dream map's spaces with dreams?

----------


## Jozen-Bo

> 6 days working with the Mind Portal now! Eleven days in overall.



AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


As time gathers so will the affects. 





> Since the blanks in the beginning weeks are too small I focus on (for now) the weather, my feelings and the social contact. Also I add a small Lucid Dream symbol on the nights I was lucid.



I also limited information in to beginning days to that which I felt to be of the most immediate importance, including my feelings and social contact. I would try to squeeze in what I could, but a lot of it simply doesn't fit. 

My first question is, what size is your calendar?


When there is more space, it is very helpful to make a short list of the different kinds of dreams you may have. If you went lucid, you also try to change the symbol a little to show what you did while lucid. If you has other types of dreams, such as repeating, flying, fighting, sex, or whatever comes to your mind that is worth categorizing, put them down in the list. After this becomes comfortable, expand a little; to include characters, such as angels, friends, family, light, snakes, dragons, etc. Keep the list small and simply and if something comes up that doesn't fit on it (which will happen), then simply add for the occasion.  









> But I can already see how good of a tool this is in many kind of ways. And I'm looking forward to spin it. When is a good time to spin it the first time; after the first month, or could it be before?
> And is there an easy way to build a good "spinner"?
> 
> Thanks




If you can spin it whenever it contains even 1 day of information to get things started. Its a good time to spin it as soon as you can spin it. It gets better if you keep up with it and as the day and dream symbols fill it in. So it could be before. Spinning even a blank calendar produces affects on the mind, though these are mild compared to when it is filled out with personal information. I came up with some instructions on how to build a wheel for spinning, I will post them here soon. If you or anyone comes up with instructions to build a good spinner easy, feel free to share. If you have a large fan, that will work well, but its linear speed isn't the same as a hand spun wheel, which slows down on a curve. 

Thanks as well, I am very encouraged to finally hear solid verification that someone has ventured into the coding process. Its really very easy if you let it be and your knowledge will build on itself. Before you know it, you will see ways of putting things together that MAKE more and more sense. 

Sweet Dreams,
Jozen-Bo

----------


## Jozen-Bo

> What kind of code do you mean?  As in the order you fill out the dream map's spaces with dreams?



For my own dream map I have no real code. Its Lucid! I can do whatever I want in whatever meaningful way I desire in order to communicate or convey the dream to me. I have been using bits and pieces of the dream code for my day calendar to fill in to smaller spaces in the beginning, as these communicate using abstractions of my mind the dream to me. I use pictures when I can, as these also communicate the dream to me. For example, in the dream map I recently began, I had a dream where I observed many rats waddling around, they where worn out and beat. There is more, but I don't need to cover all the details here. So, I drew in a child like picture of 3 rats and now when I look at that day, those 3 rats remind me of the rest of the dream. 

I find that even without using a code, my mind starts organizing certain types of information automatically. For example, when I don't recall the dream very clearly I tend to frame that day with wavy lines, symbolizing distortion that has caused me to forget my dream. If the dream was clear and long, like a story, I frame with solid lines. Other things are starting to happen automatically too. Its interesting to watch happen. However, this code has no rules. Everything is flexible and prone to change. This makes it rather relaxing to use. 

If your asking about the day code, I will have to get back to you on that one.

So far I have found that when you focus your mind on something such as dreaming, you get better results. Now then, if you focus your mind by writing out symbols and looking at them in as many ways as possible (stationary and spinning included) your results increase dramatically. I just got caught up on my map and now I am beginning to dream each night regularly again. When I stopped for about two weeks, so did the dreams. Soon I will begin doing dream exercises as I learned them and this too will add to the results. REAL SOLID RESULTS. 

By the way, I am embarrassed to ask, but what are DILDS, DEILDS, and WILDS? I have never heard these terms before and would like to know what they are so I can upgrade my code a little. What qualifies a DILD or a DEILD or a WILD? If anyone can help me out here, a big thanks to you!

----------


## Schmaven

Oh, I get it, the code is what you use to remember the dream by, I thought you meant a code as in where you drew the pictures on the mind portal.  And there's a list of all the acronyms in the tutorials section.

----------


## lucid4sho

Holy crap this is awesome. I'm starting this tonight, I think it will be extremely usefull, if nothing else it looks great on my wall.  ::goodjob::  , Jozen-Bo have you read about Mckennas time wave theory. It would be amazing to have a portal that was aligned with the time wave fluctuations over a year.

----------


## Daniel the Dreamer

Are the Mind Portal pictures/symbols supposed to be for lucid dreams only, or regular non-lucid dreams as well? (Which kind of dreams should you track for optimal results)

----------


## Writermind

*Very interesting stuff here. 

I'm at work so...SUB.*

----------


## bolognese

> By the way, I am embarrassed to ask, but what are DILDS, DEILDS, and WILDS? I have never heard these terms before and would like to know what they are so I can upgrade my code a little. What qualifies a DILD or a DEILD or a WILD?



In short they are names on how you "entered" the lucid dream. But mostly used as explications for a specific _technique_.

*DILD = Dream Induced Lucid Dream*; which is the most common/natural way. This is where you go to sleep and later become conscious while in a dream.
*WILD = Wake Initiaded Lucid Dream*; You go to sleep while being conscious of it. In other words your mind doesn't fall asleep and you enter a dream fully aware.

That's the basic stuff. And that might explain the "I had a DILD last night...".
Now there is a method used to make some techniques easier. And that is the WBTB (Wake Back To Bed), which means that you wake up after 4-6 hours just to go to sleep again after a time, or maybe right away. That way the dreams start after a very short amount of time and the dreams usually will be longer after some hours of sleep, due to the REM cycle.

So by combining WILD and WBTB you might get a powerful WILD-technique, or a powerful DEILD-technique - or perhaps just less sleep? ;(
DEILD = Dream Exit Initiated Lucid Dream; You wake up but your body will continue with the REM-period.

Now that was some very short explanations and it won't cover much. But praise Dreamviews! Here we have whole section of tutorials. :boogie: 
Here are some links to the awesome tutorials with more details.

DEILD: (Which works best for me - and my personal favorites)
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ead.php?t=6124
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=36281

WILD: 
http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=40684

You might also want to read Exploring The World Of Lucid Dreaming, by Stephen LaBerge. Great book that covers everything, it's definitely the best of all LD-related books. 
Well, that's all I can say for now. I'm missing my sleep... so Good Night to you all.
And by the way! My mind portal is in it's original size!

----------


## lucid4sho

Dude WTF!! Ive only used this portal for 3 days and I had the most fucked up experience last night, I went through the portal into another fucking reality or something, i dunno cuz I escaped as fast as I could, I was scared shitless. Once I was back I could remember what had happened for a minute but then it just kept fading, now I can't really recall the experience, I just know it was super freakin intense and real, it took awhile for me to calm down after it. I've had more intense experinces, but never without the aid of a powerful hallucinogen. If this happened after 3 days then I am hella excited to see where it could go from here. You are on to something with this thing man, i dunno what it is but I hope I find out soon. Thanks for posting this, it is unbelievably amazing.

----------


## Grunkie7

> Dude WTF!! Ive only used this portal for 3 days and I had the most fucked up experience last night, I went through the portal into another fucking reality or something, i dunno cuz I escaped as fast as I could, I was scared shitless. Once I was back I could remember what had happened for a minute but then it just kept fading, now I can't really recall the experience, I just know it was super freakin intense and real, it took awhile for me to calm down after it. I've had more intense experinces, but never without the aid of a powerful hallucinogen. If this happened after 3 days then I am hella excited to see where it could go from here. You are on to something with this thing man, i dunno what it is but I hope I find out soon. Thanks for posting this, it is unbelievably amazing.



 ::shock::  Perhaps I should look back at this subject more closely...

----------


## Jozen-Bo

> In short they are names on how you "entered" the lucid dream. But mostly used as explications for a specific _technique_.
> 
> *DILD = Dream Induced Lucid Dream*; which is the most common/natural way. This is where you go to sleep and later become conscious while in a dream.
> *WILD = Wake Initiaded Lucid Dream*; You go to sleep while being conscious of it. In other words your mind doesn't fall asleep and you enter a dream fully aware.
> 
> That's the basic stuff. And that might explain the "I had a DILD last night...".
> Now there is a method used to make some techniques easier. And that is the WBTB (Wake Back To Bed), which means that you wake up after 4-6 hours just to go to sleep again after a time, or maybe right away. That way the dreams start after a very short amount of time and the dreams usually will be longer after some hours of sleep, due to the REM cycle.
> 
> So by combining WILD and WBTB you might get a powerful WILD-technique, or a powerful DEILD-technique - or perhaps just less sleep? ;(
> ...



Thank you so much for clearing this up and leaving the links. I am now considering how to change the code a tiny bit because of this. It shouldn't be too hard to do, I already have the idea how! 

From what I gathered I have had many Dilds, and seem to be having them more frequently as I tune in. I have had the other two, both, though not as often. When I consider it, with a little practice, both should be within reach. Thanks again for sharing this!

----------


## Jozen-Bo

> Dude WTF!! Ive only used this portal for 3 days and I had the most fucked up experience last night, I went through the portal into another fucking reality or something, i dunno cuz I escaped as fast as I could, I was scared shitless. Once I was back I could remember what had happened for a minute but then it just kept fading, now I can't really recall the experience, I just know it was super freakin intense and real, it took awhile for me to calm down after it. I've had more intense experinces, but never without the aid of a powerful hallucinogen. If this happened after 3 days then I am hella excited to see where it could go from here. You are on to something with this thing man, i dunno what it is but I hope I find out soon. Thanks for posting this, it is unbelievably amazing.



You hit warp in 3 days? That is amazingly fast, what did you do exactly that got you there in such a short amount of time, you don't need to recall the experience, because it faded from your mind and believe me I know how that is. Its a 'You know whats happening only when it is happening' type of experience. After its over, your mind wipes it out, like someone else is operating the controls. Still, you hit warp and once you do that the memory sticks; and you will find it is not only possible to go back, it is also possible to go deeper. 

I am guessing that there is a lot going through your mind lately. Does the world seem the same? Are you enjoying yourself? Is it a little dramatic? It is a trip, isn't it? These trips are part of the journey itself, as this DOES go somewhere. I, personally, never hit warp so soon. Then again, it was almost a year before I ever had a good sized sheet, and I had to develop the design, because how else would I have it? I hit warp a few times, once while working on the code.

I shot out of my body like a sling shot, went through the wall and then back into my body from the other side. When the shock got me, thats when I went back in. The entire physical structure will have to be described later, as it takes much time and care, but you will begin to see it more and more if you continue. I have also opened the center on many occasions, it turns liquid and sort of opens into some energy plane, looking like a vortex gate. The energy has shown itself to be both instable and unpredictable. Whenever I start to open it, it doesn't always happen the same way. Once the energy shot out like a fountain vortex whirl of red-silver energy. I've seen roughly 100 or more variations. Some of them are far more vivid and intense then others. 

Once, I saw it turn liquid and then I looked away to find that the room was also liquid, non-substantial, like a whispering illusion beginning to fade. After a few seconds it kept getting more surreal, so I shook my head and it returned to normal. At the time, I was making an example of 5 possible color coded systems, this is the example map I worked on:


By jozenbo at 2008-03-21

For the most part, most of the warping I bring about are like small ripples, still they are enough to jolt the mind a great deal. Its very exciting to hit warp, but its important to try to stay calm when it happens, as that excitement is also part of the shock that kicks one back so quickly. When you can learn to stay calm as you enter, you will be able to stay, and astral project like never before. Still, it goes far deeper then this. How deep does the Mind goes?


You will also find that there are other things to experience as well. 1000's of them, the deeper you go, the faster they come, until there is virtually no way possible for you to ever express them, by the time you managed to express one, 1000 more have assailed you. When it gets like this, you begin to feel like your flying through time, though time goes by very slowly. If you keep calm and balanced, that won't bother you. Here I am getting ahead of myself...sorry.



Please, do tell what you did for the 3 days prior to hitting warp in the portal. This is the very sort of information that serves to aid in gaining understanding of this Mind Portal, it will be both valuable and insightful to hear about. 

Also, congratulations! Having an open mind opens the Mind Portal, closing it shuts the door very quickly. 


Sweet Dreams,
Jozen-Bo
 :smiley:

----------


## lucid4sho

Right now I'm only using the dream portal, though I plan to start the day portal soon. I'm not entirely sure what triggered the warp, I still haven't tried spinning it because I want to save that for when I have more images, but what happened was I woke up during the middle of the night, as usual, to do wbtb, I went and looked at the portal to recall the dreams I had drawn from the past 3 nights. I stared at the center of the portal for a minute and then went to lie down, before I even hit my mattress I was suddenly hurled through the wall into the portal, the sensation was so intense and confusing, one thing I do recall is that before going through the portal my room was suddenly inverted and everything was backwards, but its hard to explain or remember exactly how or what it looked like, you know? Once on the other side it was unlike any lucid dream, something incredibly amazing happened that I can't remember, but I do recall feeling like I was in an afterlife, so I became very very afraid and I remember the sensation of struggling to escape this other plane because I mistakenly thought I had died. I wish I was anticipating the experience because if I had braced myself I think I could have stayed there long enough to have some memory of it. Since then I haven't warped again, though I've repeated those same steps a few times, but my dreams have been changing in a great way. I hope I get more chances to warp, but regardless this change in my dreams is more than enough reason to continue using the portal. It is very exciting and my life and behavior have changed for the better from the effects of this portal. Besides spinning it, is there anything else you recommend for trying to open the portal ?

----------


## DreamChaser

Where does he get all those wonderful toys ?
The Joker

----------


## Jozen-Bo

> Right now I'm only using the dream portal, though I plan to start the day portal soon. I'm not entirely sure what triggered the warp, I still haven't tried spinning it because I want to save that for when I have more images, but what happened was I woke up during the middle of the night, as usual, to do wbtb, I went and looked at the portal to recall the dreams I had drawn from the past 3 nights. I stared at the center of the portal for a minute and then went to lie down, before I even hit my mattress I was suddenly hurled through the wall into the portal, the sensation was so intense and confusing, one thing I do recall is that before going through the portal my room was suddenly inverted and everything was backwards, but its hard to explain or remember exactly how or what it looked like, you know?



I understand the difficulty of describing let alone remembering what happened exactly. Often times, when I see or sense things that aren't normally seen or senses, it happens so fast my mind barely has a chance to get a lock down on figuring out what is happening, and before it gets that chance, its already over. This isn't saying that everything happens like that, it happens more so in the beginning. 

Lately, I have been having paranormal sensing that lasts as long as 10 minutes. Recently I observed this thick milky ether energy coming out of my wife's stomach. It looked like a cross between a river and steam on ice, only creamier. I am fully convinced that it was pure chi I was seeing, like the kind that the ancient martial arts masters spoke of. I've been seeing it for the last 2 years now, but always it a blink of the eye. At times I can even feel and comprehend what its doing. What stood out this time, is that I stared at it for 10 minutes, I looked away several times and looked back to see it still there. Energy is capable of so many different behaviors, as you'll soon find out. 

I also recall going to the bathroom in the middle of the night, after 3 or 4 months of working with the new code I developed, and suddenly finding myself outside of my body, and as you say, somehow inverted from how I am normally. I saw myself from the front, from the back, from the sides, from over head view, under view, at angles, and at rotated angles, every possible direction there is, ALL at the same time. It was like having 100 billions eyes on up to a continuum of vision seeing myself from the outside. It was extremely multidimensional, it would be impossible to describe it as 3 dimensional. As I realized I was seeing myself from the outside like this, I went into shock and was back in my body.  



So you woke up in the middle of the night to perform wtbt. What does wtbt stand for? I suspect waking up in the middle of the night might be part of the trigger, I have found that there are certain states of mind that activate this portal or are further activated by seeing it and thus trigger jumps into the warp zone. Waking up in the middle of the night, along with the performance of the wtbt may bring about such a state. 





> Once on the other side it was unlike any lucid dream, something incredibly amazing happened that I can't remember, but I do recall feeling like I was in an afterlife, so I became very very afraid and I remember the sensation of struggling to escape this other plane because I mistakenly thought I had died. I wish I was anticipating the experience because if I had braced myself I think I could have stayed there long enough to have some memory of it. Since then I haven't warped again, though I've repeated those same steps a few times, but my dreams have been changing in a great way. I hope I get more chances to warp, but regardless this change in my dreams is more than enough reason to continue using the portal. It is very exciting and my life and behavior have changed for the better from the effects of this portal. Besides spinning it, is there anything else you recommend for trying to open the portal ?




Perhaps I have been there? You don't know where you are, but you feel the afterlife sensation within and around when you are there. The stuff you look at is solid, yet you can see the light holding its frame together. Stranger still, everything is so crisp, clean, clear, and well defined; perfect resolution of vision; its so perfect that it creates a sense of contrast back here in this blurry place we call the real world. I jumped into this place as I described earlier, and there encountered myself face to face. 

I have also found myself in other kinds of places too. Once, when I was 16 years old, I remembered one night how to astral project, it just came to my mind the way how. I got excited and tried it- as the means where crystal clear to me. I could locate these sequence chains of energy and push them into giving regions of my mind and BAMM- I am projected to another plane. When I did it...IT WORKED! At first I instantly turned 180 degrees and was looking out the back of my head at the wall behind me- seeing it perfectly clear. I then snapped back into my body. With each jump I could feel a click and some liquid moving around in my brain. 

I got really really excited. I still knew how to do it. So...I pushed those sequences into formation patterns and could fell electricity charging into vortexes sinking into particular regions of my brain. And...BAMM- I was in some sort of alien plane of existence, neither in space nor on ground. It seemed like a soup of habitation, the furniture was nothing human like at all. I stared at it trying to figure out what what was, I think I saw a chair and a table. Everything there was bluish silver; no other colors existed there. It was also not so solid like physical 'reality', you could easily see the energy within things holding them together. I then consciously decided to go back and I did.

I got even more excited then the first time. I still remembered exactly how, it was like hitting a switch in the brain; as easy as it is to send a signal to flex a muscle. So...I did it again. This time I ended up somewhere the was a freaking nightmare hell; I immediately wanted to go back, but couldn't. I found myself on some lifeless planet lying on my side totally paralyzed. Even worse, these nasty, nasty rats materialized all around me. They had huge glowing red eyes, and their razor teeth stuck out of their mouths. There was a swarm of them, thousands of countless rats all crawling towards my body. Needless to say, I panicked. Just before they got to me I was blasted back into my body. 

It was so intense I forgot how the sequence went. I haven't ever managed to find it since. I haven't always been trying, then again; but from time to time I do. This was 12 years before I envisioned the Mind Portal, I discovered at an early age the Mind has many great powers that we simply don't know how to tap. These places I went to were real, I could feel the difference between them and what is dreaming. I remember that the sequence involved spirals warping and bending in on themselves, but they had to hit certain lobes at a certain rate of change on pick up. I'll start trying to probe my mind for it and see if I can locate it again (its been a while). 

Though, I suppose, even if I do find it, it won't be easy to say just how its done. I simply can't point to the forms that arise in the brain, then again...maybe it could be done with the right drawings? So or so I should answer your question.


These are some examples of the things that induce responses from the living system the acquires their patterns of focus: Kriya Tantra Yoga, Yoga, Macrobiotics, Meditation, Martial Training, etc. Doing these alone will bring about results, giving persistence in practice. When they are mixed they can complement each other and do greater things still. When they are tracked down into the Mind Portal, they begin to race out their affects; you go from A to Z instead of A to B. Take Kriya Tantra Yoga; for example. 

If one persists with a sincere effort to walk the path of Kriya Tantra Yoga; eventually they will hear the Gods speaking directly to them, see the parallels, and the light that is everywhere. Everything becomes amazing and divine (which is why I need to seriously pick up with it...I'm setting up this week end to juggle it into my schedule). I delved into this while I was working out the code and already mapping some sort of intuitive code.

After about 10 days I was having life altering experiences. The reality of it is embedded into my mind now, and I can not go on thinking it wasn't real. Normally, the eventually part takes more time. It took me about 10 days. I got there, then slipped out shortly after. I have been moving around from many different ways and means to alter my state of consciousness; and upon entering this one for a brief period of time, I discovered something incredible.

I can't say that what happened then led to a warp jump, the warp jumps happened at other times, while I was focusing on other things. This mind portal is almost like a maze, theres so many places to go its mind boggling. And, there are dead ends, which are not always bad to find. As one map goes to another, you begin to see connections, as if there is a continuum despite the break, where the Map in Mind continues. We are both in the process of learning how to move around and navigate into this uncharted place. Its good to have a chart when going there, in fact, its almost required. 

The portal itself is a tool for training the mind, helping it to find things that can not be found by normal rational logical deduction. Theres more to reality and life then what people generally want to think it actually is. When you see it spin, the shapes of energy sequences in your brain begin to resonate and formate into those that lead to warps and jumps; you'll find there are many different words that sort of spring up to refer to them. Going liquid is a kind of warp, so is hitting the holographic interface of pure void. What is so odd about these different kinds of warps, is that so far I have found that all of them illuminate reality and show things that cannot be seen nor understood otherwise. 

Its a very difficult task, to sort out all the buttons (edited bottoms away...hehe), keys, and means here. To warp into other planes, there is a certain way of looking at the mind portal while gathering the energy patterns in the mind, as the mind's brain waves are at a lower frequency that can settle onto the fall into the curve, like slipping onto a slide. This would certainly be similar to a Deird, though there would be something very different about the feel and interaction of being there. As though...its not actually a dream, and other Entities can decide to interact with you while you are there. 

Its a real life adventure, as this reality can be accessed. When I consider what is there, its like diving into the deep blue sea. The best ways I can think of to directly access warp jumps is, for beginners, try repeating what you did last time, try to remember every detail before, as what happened is too hazy. Also, try combinations of various paths of focus (tai chi, Reiki, etc), consider where these paths lead and then warp ahead to those destinations using the portal, also, begin to learn more about breathing then you already know, I find there is always more to learn about this 'simple' activity. Alter your thoughts at times when you can to stop making words in thought and start making shapes, work with these shapes and mold them. Look at curving sequences that slide into an exponential vortexes bending in. See if you can steer and feel the energy at discreet regions within your brain. Thats where the button is, and if you find it, be careful not to lose it.

Also, you will find if you spin that the jumps will happen with much greater ease, as your mind becomes more and more focused on those thoughtless thoughts of shaped energy formations curving in on themselves into vortexes; after all, seeing and gathering the light energy that shapes those visuals and stamps their impressions into the brain directly is going to be a very useful aid in getting there. Having a code to spin, a personal code, will magnify how your mind engages with this spiral, not only is the shape curving into energy impression stamps formed in the brain, and reflected through the system (sort of like stomping your foot and making the water shake in the cup on the table), this will play a role in how the jump takes place, with out that code you can still jump into other parallels, or snap into different planes altogether, yet the code not only secures your own self location, it causes the jump to go much further then normal.    

So, basically, even if you can't manage to find that button in the brain, or the trigger as it was, and it can't simply be automatically reproduced, then by spinning you can without doubt pull it off again and go further. Please remind me if I already discussed how the charging up process of gathering spin functions. I did go over this, correct? Where it is actually acquired, picking up within the living matrix system until who knows what? If not, think of it like this, your charging up with electricity, light, velocity and spin, vibrational fluxations, and still more. If so, then I won't have to repeat about the balancing of the charge as it gathers.

----------


## lucid4sho

After the warp experience I had an intense feeling that I had seen my waking self as very infantile and ignorant. I had never perceived my limits and flaws with so much conviction and emotion. It shook my core and that feeling has been a trigger thats bettered my perspective, I've been meditating, exercising, and studying more, eating healthier, spending more time contemplating and introspecting, etc. I really appreciate you sharing your knowledge and experience, It is very inspiring and I am benefiting a lot, and I'm sure it will only continue to spread to others. You did go over the spin functions, when I feel I'm ready to use it I will be careful to stay balanced. I've got a lot more I'd like to ask and say, but right now I have to get to class, I hope you will continue to be present at this forum, at least from time to time. From my perspective your presence is a huge contribution for anyone ready to pursue a deeper understanding of energy and life.

----------


## Grunkie7

After about 5 days of using the mind portal (as a dream map) I have had a large increase in dreams which ended a 2 week dry spell.  Last night especially, I had a ridiculous amount of dreams; my whole notebook page was covered in footnotes by the time I woke up.  I noticed a few of them have had more emotional impact than usual.  I don't rule out placebo, or coincidence but so far I've had promising results. ::thumbup:: 


Also, a few clarifications. 
Is there any problems with doing a portal on a printer-size sheet of paper other than space? I don't really have access to oversize printing.

Do I give dreamless nights a blank box, or do I just fill them in order regardless of date. (or does it matter)

----------


## lucid4sho

Jozen-Bo have you noticed a specific pattern with dream vividness and the moon cycle? If so does it effect each person different?

----------


## psychology student

So, how is this going for everyone? Seeing any patterns yet?

----------


## Jozen-Bo

> After the warp experience I had an intense feeling that I had seen my waking self as very infantile and ignorant. I had never perceived my limits and flaws with so much conviction and emotion. It shook my core and that feeling has been a trigger thats bettered my perspective, I've been meditating, exercising, and studying more, eating healthier, spending more time contemplating and introspecting, etc. I really appreciate you sharing your knowledge and experience, It is very inspiring and I am benefiting a lot, and I'm sure it will only continue to spread to others. You did go over the spin functions, when I feel I'm ready to use it I will be careful to stay balanced. I've got a lot more I'd like to ask and say, but right now I have to get to class, I hope you will continue to be present at this forum, at least from time to time. From my perspective your presence is a huge contribution for anyone ready to pursue a deeper understanding of energy and life.



I am happy to hear that you are putting it to good use! I get the sense that you are putting this together quite rapidly and making the most with it. I am also glad to hear that you perceived your limits as you did, I remember very clearly being focused on my own from minute to minute for about 3 weeks, and there where experiences that exalted this perception. Its not an easy part to talk about, as the feelings cannot be expressed by the words themselves. I am left wondering if this is a normal occurrence when someone hits warp for the first time? 

I was certainly forced to confront my own limits as such things happened, then again, the map is such that it makes you confront yourself from day to day, this likely plays a role. As I said earlier, I even confronted myself literally as I saw another physical duplicate of myself  shortly after warping into another plane/place. The nice thing about it is, the better we see ourselves, the easier it is for us to exceed these limits and perfect our flaws. Having a portal map to the mind is a VERY useful tool for doing this. Latent in the very idea of tracking down achievements is not only exceeding limits, but reinforcing the process of achieving itself. 

As for my presence, as long as the Meridians drain here, I will be where I am. Then again, even if I move, the Internet can be accessed from any country just about. If I am physically present on this planet and the Internet is around, then I am likely to be both present and around from time to time, thanks for asking!





> After about 5 days of using the mind portal (as a dream map) I have had a large increase in dreams which ended a 2 week dry spell.  Last night especially, I had a ridiculous amount of dreams; my whole notebook page was covered in footnotes by the time I woke up.  I noticed a few of them have had more emotional impact than usual.  I don't rule out placebo, or coincidence but so far I've had promising results.



I am happy to hear that you are mapping out your dreams, and that your having them more frequently as a result. Regarding the placebo, part of the Mind Portal functions on the placebo, after all...its all in your mind...right? Think about it, you are sitting down, thinking about your dream, taking the map out, filling it in with the thought of your dream, and then observing it as the symbol communicates your dream to you. You are entangled in involvement, and the placebo of it is being reinforced the entire time of doing this. If anything, this is a condensed form of placebo, or we could use the word auto-suggestion. 

Its certainly a factor, though there is more to it then this. Electromagnetic energy is not a placebo, when it goes into your mind, that is real energy containing the shapes and forms of the coded information. As energy mixes with energy, something happens, its that simple. Then the Mind Portal works both within and outside the realm of placebo affects.  


When you are getting into the rhythm of dreaming more regularly as you use and alter your mind so that you do indeed dream more, it is a good idea to keep on it with greater care, though, since your mapping this out, how could you miss it? May your dreams be rewarding!!!


I have noted myself that I begin to have triple or quadruple or more dreams in a single night and wake up remembering all of them, and to write them down by hand can get very challenging, though I am getting better at being succinct. I have about 30 days into my map, I think I will prepare some pictures soon!!! 





> Also, a few clarifications. 
> Is there any problems with doing a portal on a printer-size sheet of paper other than space? I don't really have access to oversize printing.



It won't engage the mind as much as a full sized poster, though it does set up a means of tracking and is still very useful. Its more challenging to squeeze information into such a small page, but its good practice, as if you can manage to fit information into a page, then you'll have no problem getting it into a full sized print when you finally do get access. I used several hundred page sized print up as I investigated and explored as many combinations of different things as I could. 

The great thing about this size is not only its accessibility, but how insanely cheap it is to print. The fall back is that it will not engage the mind as much when it is spun, you simply won't feel it as much as you would a full sized wheel in motion. However, you can get the small page image enlarged at a print shop for a low price, so that it is large enough to engage the mind, doing so when it is best convenient for yourself. So, go ahead and keep using what you got, you can always change its size if you want when you want.






> Do I give dreamless nights a blank box, or do I just fill them in order regardless of date. (or does it matter)



I fill them in with neon blue and black dots, trying to give them an outer space feel. I have been learning with this first map, so these days are not exactly how I would like them (blue paint with yellow dotted stars), but I will be splitting onto the second Dream map soon on July th 26th, as this is when the Year starts for me. I will continue with the map I have until it is done, though the others shall coincide with the Day map. Funny enough, the map itself was initiated by an encounter in a dream.

Its a good idea to distinguish between dreamless nights and dreaming nights, as those gaps of information are powerful forms of communication, you look at them and they remind you and show you how you are doing in the moment. I already have about 2 weeks of blanks...star filled nights... on my dream map. I am not thrilled about it, but I was neither mapping nor paying attention at the time, and the map honestly conveys my laziness to me, making my...CONFRONT MYSELF! 

You can do it however you want, but use some symbol, sign, or design to indicate these nights. They should stand out almost immediately amongst the others, though repeating tends to make this very obvious. If you paint over them with dream symbols that have no meaning, then the whole map begins to weaken. If you can recall only a feeling, you might use a color and nothing else; I have no rules for this then again, and though I generally put blue starry nights into the dreamless nights, I might make it a red starry night if I can somehow recall the feelings, even if I can't remember the dream.





> Jozen-Bo have you noticed a specific pattern with dream vividness and the moon cycle? If so does it effect each person different?



I have noticed that the moon cycles affect my dreams considerably, this becomes even more obvious when I am keeping track of both the moon cycles and the dreams. To go even further, there are also certain days that are especially potent, and then there is the shift from the solstice to the equinox. As the days get longer or the nights get longer, this certainly affects the vivid nature of the dreams. I find that I tend to go into deeper states as the nights gather length, while as the days gather, I tend to have shorter dreams and more bursts of many dreams rather then a long one, though my mind is capable of breaking this pattern if it chooses to. As to the full moons, I have a hard time sleeping those nights, I tend to get rather active. New moons are great for getting into a deep sleep and going vivid. The moon cycles, if I am correct, are going to affect everyone in ways that are both similar and different, in a similar fashion as a color, for example red, does.





> So, how is this going for everyone? Seeing any patterns yet?



Life is full of challenge, I am doing my best to keep up with it. Things are going, I am going to see if I can make them go better...

I suppose its not fair it I answer yes, since this question is posed at everyone, though I am included amongst everyone! I myself look forward to hearing these answers. Though, when I look at this thread, there does indeed seem to be a pattern here, that is...use the dream map and you start to dream more frequently and more vividly, to say the least. 

As for yourself, Psychology Student, how are things going for yourself? Also, are you seeing any patterns yet?

----------


## lucid4sho

> Regarding the placebo, part of the Mind Portal functions on the placebo, after all...its all in your mind...right? Think about it, you are sitting down, thinking about your dream, taking the map out, filling it in with the thought of your dream, and then observing it as the symbol communicates your dream to you. You are entangled in involvement, and the placebo of it is being reinforced the entire time of doing this. If anything, this is a condensed form of placebo, or we could use the word auto-suggestion. 
> 
> Its certainly a factor, though there is more to it then this. Electromagnetic energy is not a placebo, when it goes into your mind, that is real energy containing the shapes and forms of the coded information. As energy mixes with energy, something happens, its that simple. Then the Mind Portal works both within and outside the realm of placebo affects.




Ya I was thinking about that. The portal needs the mind to work, yet at the same time my reaction to it has caused experiences I wouldn't have anticipated. I know you said energy contributes to this, is this partially because the mind has a natural inclination for the portals design?

----------


## Jozen-Bo

> Ya I was thinking about that. The portal needs the mind to work, yet at the same time my reaction to it has caused experiences I wouldn't have anticipated. I know you said energy contributes to this, is this partially because the mind has a natural inclination for the portals design?



The brain contains the energy of the mind as this energy runs through the biological system, which is composed of many cells. All of these cells are composed of DNA. DNA is basically spiral shaped, our physical building blocks are made of molecular spiral shapes. And, if we go into the particle itself, we find many more sets of spiral patterns. Our mind gets its natural inclination of the portal's design (a spiral) from the natural geometrical shapes from which it is itself composed from. When we think, the energy in our brains curves into attractive (spiral) centers, and every activity of the mind itself also includes spiral geometry. 

We channel electricity because Nickolai Tesla had the insight to see that a spiral copper coil with a magnet rotating in the middle could generate electricity, our modern world wouldn't be so modern without electricity. Electricity itself makes spirals as the particles jump. Matter is held together through an exchange of energy, each particle in existence being a vortex flusher (a little spiral), and ALL WAVES makes spirals as they settle, if you know how to map them mathematically as I do, which is really, really easy to do. The most up-to-date computers are operating on spiral configurations, as these have been found to be able to process more information. All technological limits will without a question begin and end with this shape. The Mind Portal, goes beyond any external technology and is instead a key to the internal technology (we could use the word Power) nature provided us with.

----------


## psychology student

> I am happy to hear that you are putting it to good use! I get the sense that you are putting this together quite rapidly and making the most with it. I am also glad to hear that you perceived your limits as you did, I remember very clearly being focused on my own from minute to minute for about 3 weeks, and there where experiences that exalted this perception. Its not an easy part to talk about, as the feelings cannot be expressed by the words themselves. I am left wondering if this is a normal occurrence when someone hits warp for the first time? 
> 
> I was certainly forced to confront my own limits as such things happened, then again, the map is such that it makes you confront yourself from day to day, this likely plays a role. As I said earlier, I even confronted myself literally as I saw another physical duplicate of myself  shortly after warping into another plane/place. The nice thing about it is, the better we see ourselves, the easier it is for us to exceed these limits and perfect our flaws. Having a portal map to the mind is a VERY useful tool for doing this. Latent in the very idea of tracking down achievements is not only exceeding limits, but reinforcing the process of achieving itself. 
> 
> As for my presence, as long as the Meridians drain here, I will be where I am. Then again, even if I move, the Internet can be accessed from any country just about. If I am physically present on this planet and the Internet is around, then I am likely to be both present and around from time to time, thanks for asking!
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to hear that you are mapping out your dreams, and that your having them more frequently as a result. Regarding the placebo, part of the Mind Portal functions on the placebo, after all...its all in your mind...right? Think about it, you are sitting down, thinking about your dream, taking the map out, filling it in with the thought of your dream, and then observing it as the symbol communicates your dream to you. You are entangled in involvement, and the placebo of it is being reinforced the entire time of doing this. If anything, this is a condensed form of placebo, or we could use the word auto-suggestion. 
> ...



No, not really. I dream more on the weekend though.

----------


## lucid4sho

> The brain contains the energy of the mind as this energy runs through the biological system, which is composed of many cells. All of these cells are composed of DNA. DNA is basically spiral shaped, our physical building blocks are made of molecular spiral shapes. And, if we go into the particle itself, we find many more sets of spiral patterns. Our mind gets its natural inclination of the portal's design (a spiral) from the natural geometrical shapes from which it is itself composed from. When we think, the energy in our brains curves into attractive (spiral) centers, and every activity of the mind itself also includes spiral geometry. 
> 
> We channel electricity because Nickolai Tesla had the insight to see that a spiral copper coil with a magnet rotating in the middle could generate electricity, our modern world wouldn't be so modern without electricity. Electricity itself makes spirals as the particles jump. Matter is held together through an exchange of energy, each particle in existence being a vortex flusher (a little spiral), and ALL WAVES makes spirals as they settle, if you know how to map them mathematically as I do, which is really, really easy to do. The most up-to-date computers are operating on spiral configurations, as these have been found to be able to process more information. All technological limits will without a question begin and end with this shape. The Mind Portal, goes beyond any external technology and is instead a key to the internal technology (we could use the word Power) nature provided us with.



Thanks for explaining that! To some extent I had noticed the importance of spirals in creation, but I hadn't related it to the minds own affinity for the design. 

I have made it a goal to try and manifest the portal in a dream and see if it contains the images I have drawn so far, making it possible for me to easily recall other dreams while within a dream, if the portal appears to me as blank I will try to draw the images in. I have never really practiced remembering other dreams while lucid, but since the portal gives me a good way of attempting it I think its worth experimenting with.

----------


## lucid4sho

I didn't get much sleep last night so I only had one 5 minute lucid. I didn't try manifesting the portal because I could feel the dream wasn't stable and I want time to examine it closely. I should be able to accomplish it tonight but if not definitely by this weekend.

----------


## lucid4sho

I viewed the portal during a lucid this morning. I need to practice this more because I saw it blank and could only fill in several of the images. After filling in what I could remember I spent most of the remainder of the ld floating with the clouds, I think recalling the portal stabilized the LD because its vividness was above average. I'll keep experimenting.

----------


## bolognese

lucid4sho, I love your experiment. Good luck with it! And continue reporting.

I've been using my mind portal for one month now. And thanks to it I can remember clearly what I did last month. 
However, my spin function doens't work too good. It only spins for a couple of seconds, so I have to re-spin it all the time. Which makes it harder to concentrate on the code, and probably doesn't have the same effect.

Last month I had a very vivid lucid dream "this night". Maybe I'll have it again...?  :smiley:

----------


## lucid4sho

Thanks Bolognese. are you using the day map and adding dreams to it? The experiment is going good, I am able to recall the portal with the images while lucid, for the most part. I actually haven't even written on the actual portal in a few days because I am just logging the images in my mind, it forces me to remember the dreams, but I will log them soon because I will eventually be overloaded.

----------


## Jozen-Bo

It is very refreshing to see other people picking up on this! I just resumed my spinning yesterday, I am determined to break my record of 23 days this time. I am moving at twice the rate, spinning the days and the dreams to gain 2 a day, which takes more time. I've had a few minor warps here and there, hard to explain, like a half-jump that snaps back before going further.

Not much time, so limited, my back against the wall with it. I appreciate it more each second. I stopped for a few days with the dream map, my brain and mind where shifting gears and now I am acting differently. I am resuming immediately tomorrow, as I so desire. My dreams have been leaving very strong impressions of singular items, in the form of some puzzle I can't make any sense out of, only that it is a puzzle...I'm puzzled by this...so its time to begin tracking the steps down, which helps to further focus.

As a result of the shifting I have begun to mail the governments of the world, some 184 of them, much sooner then intended. I have considered EVERY possible outcome. This is going to be interesting, because whatever happens will be to my advantage tremendously, and I mean whatever. ::D: 

I will keep reporting here, the dream map is of great interest to myself and I am happy to add others. If there are time gaps, keep in mind what I am up to, it takes time and I want to get on to the next phase, which will free up more time and allow my to dig deeper. I am going to take some pictures and make a video of the dream map as it is this weekend, and try to get it up then too. I will certainly notify when this is finished.

----------


## lucid4sho

Thanks for the update, hope all goes well! I look forward to the video/pictures!

----------


## Jozen-Bo

I just wanted to say those pictures and video are going to be a little late, as I am going through a transition in life that began last Thursday, as I go from one professional position to another. My previous position wasn't suiting me well, and I am happy to be beginning a new one...no need to give the details...this little guy should say it all!

 :boogie: 

I'm going to try to get them ready by tomorrow, which would be Thursday the 17th, 2008 Gregorian time. Once again...

 ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana:: 



 :wink2:

----------


## RockNRoller123

What is warping?

----------


## lucid4sho

> I just wanted to say those pictures and video are going to be a little late, as I am going through a transition in life that began last Thursday, as I go from one professional position to another. My previous position wasn't suiting me well, and I am happy to be beginning a new one...no need to give the details...this little guy should say it all!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to get them ready by tomorrow, which would be Thursday the 17th, 2008 Gregorian time. Once again...




Glad to hear all is well!  ::goodjob::

----------


## Jozen-Bo

OK...I got the pictures ready along with the video! The quality isn't the greatest, but its better then nothing. I have a new camera that will allow me to make both better quality pictures and videos, though I need to get a memory card for it soon. Much of the details are not seen as it blurs a little. 

For this dream map I have decided to use color pens, though I could get far more detail using a mechanical pencil, and this is a trail an error process where I learn as I go along, I will use colored pencils in the future and sharpen them to get the finer details I want. This is just the first map...I am starting from ground zero...

Still, I hope this helps!



By jozenbo at 2008-07-17


By jozenbo at 2008-07-17


By jozenbo at 2008-07-17


By jozenbo at 2008-07-17


By jozenbo at 2008-07-17


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ocyp5OTsz8E






> What is warping?



Warping is when you either astral project into a parallel universe, or when you project into a virtual reality in your own mind that is more real then the waking world, more detailed, and more intense. Based on what my sensations told me when it happened to me at full throttle, I'd say that you are leaving your body and going to a parallel universe, though I am well aware at how powerful the mind is when it begins to spark up and use more then the typical 5-10&#37; we normally use. 

There are also different kinds of warps as well, they probably will need to be classified. For an example of a partial warp, I have seen the room to into liquid, or I have begun at times to see the shadowy void beneath the surface of material objects, as streaks of light tear temporary rips through the surface. What is amazingly interesting about that last bit is that when it happened I acquired a knowledge as it happened of tremendous understanding of reality, and when it stopped the understand dwindled.

----------


## Marvo

I am not quite sure that I understand the point of this. Can I get a short explenation of the exact purpose?

----------


## lucid4sho

Awesome! I can't wait to make mine spinnable. I am waiting to do it because my first random warp experience showed me how intense it can be and I want to be prepared before I intentionally try to induce it. 

Jozen, would you please post the materials and method you used to make the portal spinnable? thanks!!

----------


## Jozen-Bo

> Awesome! I can't wait to make mine spinnable. I am waiting to do it because my first random warp experience showed me how intense it can be and I want to be prepared before I intentionally try to induce it. 
> 
> Jozen, would you please post the materials and method you used to make the portal spinnable? thanks!!



How to build a wheel!


By jozenbo at 2008-05-17

Purchase two boards that are either 3 feet by 3 feet or 1 meter by 1 meter. Draw a circle on them as large as possible. Cut these circles out, making sure not to damage the four corners leftover of the square, as they will be used as footing. 

Next, check the radius of the skate board wheel and then draw a smaller circle with a smaller radius in the center of the large circle board. It should be larger enough to fit a socket wrench into, so that the skate board wheel can be taken off the tread and placed back on it and fastened.   


By jozenbo at 2008-05-17

Buy two more boards, both roughly the same size as the first. Leave these as squares. In the picture above from left to right is a row of 3 pictures. Starting at the left, purchase a 4x4 or a wooden post that is roughly 4 feet or 130 centimeters long. Trim the edge of one of the square boards so that it is slightly smaller then the other, 280 centimeters should work. Then draw in a square the same dimensions as the 4x4's width and height, which should be 4 inches by 4 inches, or in the case of centimeters, roughly 12 by 12. 

Moving to the middle row of the picture, place the smaller square board on top of the larger one and bolt or nail them together. It may be a good idea to place some kind of padding under the larger board, so it doesn't scrape the floor later. Next, insert the 4x4 into the hole in the middle of the smaller board, so that the 4x4 stands its length vertical. 

Next, in row to the right of the picture, take those four corners from the board that the circle was cut out of and place them so they stand against the wooden 4x4 in the pattern shown in the top view. The red shows where the bolts or nails are placed, so that each footing reinforces the next. Each footing should be nailed or bolted 3 times into the 4x4, as show in the side angle view. 



By jozenbo at 2008-05-17

In step 3 the skate board wheel (magenta) tread is bolted directly to the 4x4 at the top. Make sure that the bolts are long and fastened well, as this is a place where a lot of torque gathers. Metal wire or a metal plating around this area can give additional reinforcement. After bolting on the skate board wheel tread and securing it, use a socket wrench to take off the wheels. 

Now comes time to prepare the wheel. Take one of the of those large donut circle board and center the skate board wheel over it and draw out the skateboard wheel's circle size. Purchase 12 feet of 2x4" long boards and cut them into 1 foot lengths. Position these into the pattern shown around that hole that is the size of the skate board wheel, making them only a tiny bit smaller then the hole, so the the skate board wheel will need to be banged a little into the hole they make later. 

Next, bolt each one 3 to 6 times (as the red points show in the picture) to the big wooden donut. Make sure they don't go so deep they show on the other side of the board, which is where the calendar will go. After doing this place the wheel over the smaller hole and bang it in with a hammer, it should  fit tightly in, held fast by the bolt's boards around it. Next pour in glue around the cracks of the skateboard wheel, filling them entirely. This will dry and harden, making the wheel hold even more fast to the board. 

After this, purchase two small metal plates for each wheel, place the two over the wheel and the 6 wooden boards so that the hole in the center of the skate board wheel will still fit back on the skateboard wheel tread. This is shown as the two purple lines indicate in the lower right part of the picture above. MAKE SURE YOU CAN STILL FIT THE WHEEL ON THE BACK ON THE TREAD AND THAT YOU CAN STILL REACH THE BOLTS FROM THE OTHER SIDE OF THE SKATEBOARD WHEEL. 

After doing this for one wheel, prepare the next in the same way. Let both dry for a few days before putting them on the post prepared, otherwise the wheel may slip a little and not stand straight later. A crooked spin burns out much faster then a well balanced one. 

To increase the wheel's spinning value, add more weight to the outer perimeter of the donut on the inside part, as this will increase centrifugal forces that maintain spin. Metal or wooden weights should work fine. If the board is heavy enough itself, (which it should be), then this isn't needed and it will add torque to the system, making it less stable. If everything is secured with heavy bolting systems, (industrial steel type) these additional weights added to the perimeter will prove a good boost.        



By JozenBo at 2008-05-17

In step 4, after waiting a few days to let the glue dry, take the two wheels prepared and slide them back on the skateboard tread. Using a socket wrench that fits through the smaller hole of the large donut boards, fasten the wheels back on to the treads. The lower right picture shows what this will look like when it is done from a front view. The better balanced the wheels are, the longer they will spin. The more weight they have, the longer they will spin. The better the pivot system, the longer they will spin. The pivot system is critical, a good set of wheels makes a huge difference in the overall final spin quality. 

My prototype began spinning for as many as 7-8 minutes. Now they spin as many as 15-20. If I tweak it by adding weight, I could get more spin out of it. A more balanced system could be prepared that kicks out over 1 hour of spin time, I simply used the cheapest materials I could get. My own prototype is a tweaked version of these plans, which should be better. The skateboard wheel I had wasn't held fast to the skateboard in the regular way, so I had to add a metal bar in the center of the standing post.  

Last, I prepared a video of the prototype wheel I built myself. It should help to make these pictures easier to understand. Study this video and these pictures until you understand them well. Then, if you have a better idea outline it and execute it if you can, otherwise these provide sound plans for how to develop a good sturdy wheel that should last many years.

----------


## lucid4sho

Wow, great instructions. Thanks!!!!!! I am going to start constructing this asap.

----------


## ShoNuff

Do you use this instead of a dream journal or do you do both?

----------


## lucid4sho

I have been really swamped with school but I finally got a chance to build the spinner. I've only used it for a few moments today and I felt some really strange effects. I seem to have an affinity for it spinning to the right. I will start reporting as I experiment more. I am curious to see if my dreams are affected tonight.

----------


## Juedz

Hello Josenbo and everyone.

I found this forum yesterday and find it totally fascinating.  I can see that finding additional information is not quite so easy and I have a couple of questions.

After reading the forums, I see that it is remarkably like the Bruno mind art model. Was this your inspiration? I think the spiral is a far better model as, as you state, the spiral symbolizes - on a basic level - the expanding universe, as well as the preferred pattern found in nature.

I was trying to find more exact info on the code system and I found the following info at computer-forums.net that you wrote which seems to clarify this more than I can find in this one: _(quite possibly I missed it.)_

_"The Mind Portal is a curved spiral time map attractor graph for measuring patterns in time. One of its more curious ways of being used involves putting together a code to keep track on one's time. This is done by grouping the main areas of ones life and then further breaking those groups down into their respective functions. For example; is one works, then that this takes up usually 40 hours a week, it absorbs enough time to merit one of the major groups. Then; work could be broken down further as follows; worked a full day, missed a day, sick day, vocation day, weekend, late to work, promotion, raise, meeting, interview, etc. These sublists and lists are the first step to generating a code.

The second step involves placing the information into a system that quickly communicates the information while condensing it. For this, one needs a little rectangle that represents one day on the Mind Portal map. Take this rectangle and divide it into regions for each major regions one has. Then produce symbols within those regions to control information and quickly gather it as its location within the rectangle confers which major group it belongs to. These symbols can be mixed using form, count, and color. Count involves anything that implies a number; a square implies 4, a star implies 5, a triangle implies 3, etc. Form concerns itself with HOW the square or triangle is drawn. And color is self evident. To produce the symbols for a day code for tracking one's time, any one of these is enough. If they are mixed, then it is possible to contrive incredibly vast amounts of information into a small region, such as the curved rectangles within the Mind Portal map."_

I also see where your model consists of 28 columns x 13 rows, which equals 364 days, almost a full year. Which seems right with recording a yearly calendar. The Giordani Bruno chart had 33 columns x 7, which equals 231 segments. I couldn't find any info - so far - as to why this particular number was selected by Bruno and what significance it may have.

Somewhere in this forum, you mention a monthly version. Would this involve making a chart with 7 columns and four rows or does it really matter?

What would you consider the minimum size the chart needs to be to be effective?

I don't have a printer that prints on a large scale so I found that I could possibly construct the spiral by making a chart of concentric circles - equidistant from each other, then cut the chart in half and adjust it by one row to create the spiral. 

This seems to be a phenomenal way to get in touch with my subconscious mind and I can't wait to "give it a whirl!"

What I'm working on now is setting up the code symbols for myself. I do think constructing your own personal code is a good idea. I think each persons subconscious needs to assist in its creation so that its meaning is clearly understood. Input and output need to be clear - if that's even possible.

Thanks,

Judy

----------


## lucid4sho

My results from using the map have been tremendous. I am still not spinning it more than a little at a time. I have had some unusual experiences, but haven't had a chance to explore them because of work and school. Most my lds now typically start within an hour or so of me going to bed, previously the majority of my lds were near the morning. They are insanely vivid, yet are becoming shorter because I am increasingly excited by the new vividness. I think the improvements are definitely related to using the map, it is helping a lot. Also I think it is improving my waking memory as well.

----------


## ShoNuff

I just had a few copies of this made and im going to start using it this weekend. I plan on using the dream map for now while i develop a code to add the day map also. Ive read information about this on multiple forums and this really does seem like an amazing discovery. If this just improves my recall and overall memory i will consider it well worth it. Anyone else use this map yet and if so any results?

----------


## ShoNuff

> My results from using the map have been tremendous. I am still not spinning it more than a little at a time. I have had some unusual experiences, but haven't had a chance to explore them because of work and school. Most my lds now typically start within an hour or so of me going to bed, previously the majority of my lds were near the morning. They are insanely vivid, yet are becoming shorter because I am increasingly excited by the new vividness. I think the improvements are definitely related to using the map, it is helping a lot. Also I think it is improving my waking memory as well.



Are you recording every dream onto the map or just one dream per night?

----------


## lucid4sho

> Are you recording every dream onto the map or just one dream per night?



Just the most memorable dream, typically a lucid one. I should probably still be recording the rest of the dreams in my tape recorder, but i've been so busy lately. 

Lately I have been focused on having lds every other day. I still have them on the nights I don't try, but not nearly as much. Before I would try a little bit everyday, and now I don't try at all one day, then I try a lot the next. Its really working for me, i think the map helped me realize this pattern.

----------


## ladoys

Too dumb to understand here ha. I dunno...

----------


## Jozen-Bo

I have been so busy lately, though my time is used wisely and I enjoy it more each day. I need to catch up here this weekend when I am not so swarmed with things to do, nor so tired from learning so much (blood pumps in brain...). I wouldn't say this is from the portal...because this happened to me many times before in life from school, long before the portal was even an idea. 

I have resumed the spinning of the day code, and will be trying to catch up the tracks of the new year's map this weekend (which starts of the 26th of July for me). Because I have begun a new career, I've been readjusting and this has caused me to fall a little behind on my dream map...though catching up is very easy, because I've noted when I am not paying attention the dreams are less frequent, so blue starry nights to fill in the calendar take little time. 

Since I've been spinning the day map for 12 days now, I had dreams the last two nights and this has brought this back to my attention, as I intend to spin 3 systems regularly, the day code, the dream code, and the language maps I am working hard to prepare. My state of consciousness is currently going through some very notable changes, and I am feeling stable enough to step it up and now add the dream spins...(I did discuss stability earlier...I can't even drink coffee these days without getting utterly loaded...I need to take very good care of myself to continue). I get a very good feeling that I will be able to break my previous record of 23 days spin, while at the same time adding the dream and language spins...


I am careful not to let my excitement throw me off balance...but it's there...I feel like jumping around and singing at times...


This weekend I'll have more time...

Until then,
Peace,
Jozen-Bo

----------


## Code Name

Wow...i come back to this site to get back into lucid dreaming and I run into this....sounds interesting indeed....i dont have any means of getting the full sized map but ima print out a regular sized 2morrow and get into this...thanks!

----------


## Jozen-Bo

> Wow...i come back to this site to get back into lucid dreaming and I run into this....sounds interesting indeed....i dont have any means of getting the full sized map but ima print out a regular sized 2morrow and get into this...thanks!



I am going to be catching up on my dream map, I had a lot of things happen that slowed me down a little. This place appears to attract people who catch on very quickly. I need to make it a point to keep up here more. So much to do...

If you have any questions go ahead and post them away. Also, a database has finally been made where information is gathering, you can find out a lot more about the mind portal there:

http://themindportal.lefora.com/forum/

It is becoming more and more obvious each day that we are really on to something here. Figuring out exactly what it is and how to use it is part of the challenge, because no one has ever done anything like this before on earth. I've been dreaming a lot more lately and realized how lost I was getting that I missed an area on the map. I'll catch it up and post it, that fuzzy blue area will be very obvious to anyone where I wasn't dreaming as much as I wasn't mapping as much either. After having the dreams appear consistently when I track and far less often when not, this is obviously working as a dream map!

----------


## lucid4sho

Glad to see you're still around! I'm still using my map with great results. I too have some large gaps where I was slacking, its so hard to stay consistent at times. Have you had any more strange experiences. I have had a few, but still not warping any more. I feel like I'm getting closer tho. =)

----------


## Jozen-Bo

> Glad to see you're still around! I'm still using my map with great results. I too have some large gaps where I was slacking, its so hard to stay consistent at times. Have you had any more strange experiences. I have had a few, but still not warping any more. I feel like I'm getting closer tho. =)



Likewise! I'll be around for a long time if I get old...depending on how old I get...

I've been having interesting experiences with the map, I am going to spend some time today getting my dream map caught up. I've been spinning the day code and observing how quickly it is effecting me on this 3rd phase, faster then the two previous phases. It appears to be unpredictable how long it takes to experience such, though I would say it is predictable that it will happen. Hard to explain the entire sensation, though seeing energy and feeling time slow are two of the easier parts to explain. 

I haven't warped for some time either, I've been so busy. I suspect that it is brought on by various meditations that are used in conjunction with the calendar, while these mediations may yield results on their own, using the calendar speeds this up considerably. Still, the tracking has results of its own and so does observing the spin. Clarity will come more with time.

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

Hi Jozen-Bo

I can see that you have spent your time wisely  :smiley: 

I like to read your posts on these and other fora, they are quite inspiring.


I would very much like to come in contact with you, do you have a msn?

----------


## Snowkitten

I think a mind portal is a very interesting idea. 
I'll make one now!

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

Just out of curiosity, what is your "code"? Is it basically drawing out your dream, or using drawings to symbolize things and feelings in it?

----------


## zeldafreak

Interesting. Very very interesting.

----------


## nix_lb

Hey, anyone know where I can get a printable blank template? The one on the first post is too small.

----------


## Jozen-Bo

> Hi Jozen-Bo
> 
> I can see that you have spent your time wisely 
> 
> I like to read your posts on these and other fora, they are quite inspiring.
> 
> 
> I would very much like to come in contact with you, do you have a msn?



I apologize for the long delay in replying, I was at a difficult time in my life right around the same time this post appeared, and was in the middle of moving. After moving I had problems with the phone and internet provider which took over 3 months to settle, during which time I had no phone nor internet. It was very frustrating. 

Now I am back, I have both phone and internet, and have fully grounded myself after such difficulties that I knew (since going into detail as to what those difficulties were would likely take a long time to clarify without leading to further confusion first, and since this would also be digressing from the topic of focus, I'll suffice that it is enough simply say there were difficulties). 

Thus, I will be much easier to contact. There are a number of ways to do so,  1 is by posting any thoughts, questions, insights, ideas, or the such here on this forum, which is good because it keeps the thread alive and helps bring movement to the development of the mind portal. You can also e-mail me (if, for example, you have a question that is easier to ask this way) or find me on MSN under the name Jozen-Bo, though I am seldom on the chat box, I do check my e-mail and try to get back to anyone as soon as I can.


It is good to be back, and I will be around much more. Seeing that this has been one of the most productive threads on the net regarding this subject, I intend to make it one of my primary visiting places. 



A brief update:

I stopped with my dream map during this difficult time, and now when I look at it I feel a sense of loss, I will likely not ever remember the dreams I forgot to record, most of them have gone into the recesses of my mind. I sorta feel more lost because of this, like a child wondering about not knowing where he is going. No point in crying over the past, I am looking to the future. I am picking up where I left off, newly invigorated, much more grounded, and much more centered. I am starting a new dream map, one for this year (which starts on the 26th of July for me...Mayan Time...)...I have a few days to back track and then I will be at present. 

I will be much more consistent this time and go much deeper into the dream map, as I have noted that this works very well, it is extremely effective for inducing more dreams, longer dreams, and more vivid dreams. I have neglected this part of my mind too long now, so it is time to map it out and coordinate a deeper awareness of myself by getting into my dreams...not losing them. I will make sure that I keep this place updated as to how my progress goes...probably going to start something similar to the Trecena Reports I made...only focusing solely on the dream map and within the dream world.

----------


## Jozen-Bo

> I think a mind portal is a very interesting idea. 
> I'll make one now!



Thank You!

It can be easy to get distracted in this world we live in, so if you need any support feel free to ask for it. I will do whatever I can to make it easier to understand the map and how to use the map. If you have any questions, thoughts, or comments...you are welcome to post them.

Also, if you did make a map and use it...any feedback as to how your experience was would be greatly appreciated. Such feedback is very valuable to any others who don't know much about this, it helps to give them a better idea of what is happening. 

Thanks again,
Jozen-Bo
 :smiley:

----------


## Jozen-Bo

> Just out of curiosity, what is your "code"? Is it basically drawing out your dream, or using drawings to symbolize things and feelings in it?



For the dream map, I use drawings to symbolize dreams. There are no formal rules, though there are lucid rules that I can change whenever I want. If I had a long dream with many different parts, I might take a symbol from each of those parts or a single feature that stood out amongst all of them and use that symbol or those symbols. It works great. I can remember nearly all of my dreams looking at the first dream map I had, even though I had those dreams long ago. Other dreams, dreams that I didn't record...I can't remember them. The feelings usually come along with the memory. If I can't remember the dream I can't remember the feeling of it either. I use other symbols in another code to cover feelings and emotions, though I don't do this for the dream map, the memory of the dream contains the feeling...though I might choose colors that help to convey that feeling and thereby induce the memory.

----------


## Jozen-Bo

> Interesting. Very very interesting.



Thanks!

If you ever have any questions or thoughts you'd like to share...feel free to do so!





> Hey, anyone know where I can get a printable blank template? The one on the first post is too small.



I'll leave a link where you can download the PDF and introduction manual for free:

http://themindportal.lefora.com/foru...ry-2-23/page1/

----------


## Jozen-Bo

After moving, I sought to reestablish my internet and phone service. It took over three months. Last year was very difficult. Putting it aside I am happy to say I am back and that I am also resuming full throttle with the dream maps. I feel a strong sense that I ought to pick up with this, and last time found them to work extremely well. This time I will aim to try and find out the potentials, since I've never made it more then 30 or so days and since I observed that the results increased with time, I believe that this goes much further. 

I will find out.

----------

